# cross processed E6 in C41



## NikonChick

I havent done any of these lately but here are a coupleof old ones. Shot on E6, then processed in C41. Great for surreal landscapes and fashion.


----------



## panchromatic

neato.


----------



## terri

These did turn out really nice.    :thumbup:    I'm not as enamored of the process as I once was, with the onslaught of photoshopped images out there, but I'd be pleased with this result.     

I like the second one the best, the buildings and reflection have great colors there.


----------



## sillyphaunt

I really like the last photo. How was this done? I'm not up on all the lingo.


----------



## oriecat

I really like the last one too.

Kylie, cross-processing is when you process color film in basically the wrong chemicals.  Slide film (E6) and print film (C41) use different chemicals, but if you use the opposite you can get some interesting effects.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Ahhhh i see. I've only done Black and white developing so I've never even heard of that.


----------



## JohnMD

Like images 2 & 3. Particularly like image 3, composition is great even without the cross proc. Think perhaps a bit burnt out on image no. 1?  Nice processing overall though!
John


----------



## walter23

NikonChick said:
			
		

> I havent done any of these lately but here are a coupleof old ones. Shot on E6, then processed in C41. Great for surreal landscapes and fashion.



How did you get these processed?  I tried a roll for cross-processing and no lab would do it for me.  I also heard from my sister who worked in a 1hr lab that if people accidentally run slide film through the C41 machines it takes hours to clean up and get it working properly again.  Are these companies unjustifiably paranoid, or do you process your own C41?


----------



## Unimaxium

walter23 said:
			
		

> How did you get these processed?  I tried a roll for cross-processing and no lab would do it for me.  I also heard from my sister who worked in a 1hr lab that if people accidentally run slide film through the C41 machines it takes hours to clean up and get it working properly again.  Are these companies unjustifiably paranoid, or do you process your own C41?


There was a thread about this a little while back. Can't remember exactly when it was. Basically (if my memory is right), there's something about a chemical that they normally use in C41 that, when used to process E6 in the same machine, reacts or does something so that it will ruin any future film that goes through the machine unless it it completely cleaned out before running anything else through it. At least that is what I think I remember.


----------



## Heather

Some places will allow you to cross-process when they are about to change the chemicals (save your film for last).  It's worth asking if you're interested.  Other places don't seem to think there's a problem with cross-processing.


----------



## kwyjibo

I've accidentally proccessed slide film in the lab I work in and it did nothing to the next batch of film that went through. The slide film however was pretty much ruined.


----------



## NikonChick

walter23 said:
			
		

> How did you get these processed?  I tried a roll for cross-processing and no lab would do it for me.  I also heard from my sister who worked in a 1hr lab that if people accidentally run slide film through the C41 machines it takes hours to clean up and get it working properly again.  Are these companies unjustifiably paranoid, or do you process your own C41?


These ones were procesed at school. Cross process was one of our assignments and our lab tech processed for us. Most 1hr labs are paranoid about cross processing. Slipping through a couple rolls here and there wont distroy the chemistry, although its not good for it. Most prolabs will cross process though.... they charge extra, but theyll do it.


----------



## ferny

There's something about that third one. I don't know if it's the colours, the composition, the boarder or a combination of them all with some other stuff throw in. Either way, it's pretty cool.


----------



## NikonChick

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## omalley

I used to work for a lab and cross processed some E6 for a friend. Nothing extraordinary happened with the processing chemicals afterward, my hunch is that it may cause more rapid exhaustion. Not sure. Anyhow, we processed N+2  to give extra saturation. I don't have any prints unfortunately, but upon experimenting I found N+2 to be optimal.


----------



## Unimaxium

One quick question... when you cross-process E6 reversal film with C-41 chemicals made for negatives, does the result come out as a slide or as a negative?


----------



## panocho

One lab mistankenly processed slide film in C41 once. The result was... that the photos turned up b&w prints!?! (the slide film was obviously color, not that rare b&w)

Initially I was mad at them, but afterwards I liked the accidental results!


----------



## omalley

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> One quick question... when you cross-process E6 reversal film with C-41 chemicals made for negatives, does the result come out as a slide or as a negative?


negative.
There is no possible way that cross-processed E6 would come out as a black and white negative. The lab probably printed your negs on b+w paper to lessen the obviousness of the mistake. If you look at the film it will still be in color.


----------



## saraa

I cross processed e6 in c41 chemicals and am making a color print in the darkroom, this may sound dumb but my negatives are positive so my image will be negative, correct?


----------



## Vautrin

saraa said:


> I cross processed e6 in c41 chemicals and am making a color print in the darkroom, this may sound dumb but my negatives are positive so my image will be negative, correct?




Actually when you crossprocess E6 as C-41 you create a negative image on the film not a positive image.


----------



## cfphoto

Just as a follow up to some of the really old posts on this thread... I get most of my E6 film C41 cross processed at Target. I'm guessing these days that most of the kids working there have no idea that the film stocks I'm using are slide film and just run them through without question.

I get good results about 95% of the time....Just an FYI.


----------

